

Three Beautiful Quicksorts (2007) - harprit
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1031789501179533828Three Beautiful Quicksorts Three Beautiful Quicksorts 

======
ColinWright
Broken link:

    
    
      We're sorry, but this video may not be available.
    
      If this video was recently uploaded, it may still be processing.
      If this video is yours, you can check its status.
    

OK, so here's the correct link:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1031789501179533828>

And here are some previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=243064> (with some discussion)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1714461>

